# love that look, graphic garden and baby blooms appearing on site!



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey guys,

if you type the product names in the products are up on the mac site! thought we'd be waiting until thursday for them! so this is a nice surprise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what are you guys going to be hauling this month?


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay!!! Thanx for letting us know hun


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm liking a lot of stuff from these collections but I think I'm going to have to hold myself in check yet again. Mr Ritchieramone and I are waiting to hear about an offer we've put in on a lovely house - the closing date is Thursday and I don't know how much of a haul I can get away with. I guess it should be a celebration or consolation haul depending on how things go, so I'm justified either way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fancy the Fresh Cut palette, but I know I really prefer the palette itself to the eyeshadows in it. I think the Graphic Garden packaging is beautiful, probably my favourite in years. 

I'd also like a couple of Pearlglide liners and Style Snob but I think I'll end up with just the one e/s.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

I neeeed Black Russian it's just so pretty. And I'm lusting over a few shadows. Not good! Thank you for sharing, I thought it would be thursday too!

xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2009)

i ordered my stuff at about 2pm yesterday and they were delivered at 9.30 this morning! didn't pay for next day delivery or anything so that rocks! i am going into work later on today so that i can pick them up


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 4, 2009)

You lucky gyal im still waiting for mine


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2009)

very lucky! for once in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just depotted and played with them! both beautiful!


----------



## minnie_moo (Aug 4, 2009)

I just spent far too much money...


----------



## shadymoto (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been craving Smoke and Diamonds and Fashion Groupie ever since I saw the previews. I also want a couple new lipsticks/glosses, but trying to hold off until my birthday at the end of this month... few MAC goodies would do me nicely.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

So what did everyone get? I got Smoke and Diamonds and Glamour Check. I now reeeeally want Fashion. Ahh. Oh and I never got Black Russian. NEEEED! haha.

xoxo


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 14, 2009)

Black Russian does look really lovely!

My Love That Look/Graphic Garden 'haul' has turned out to be a non-haul! We're now in the process of buying the house we were after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm trying so hard to be well-behaved in preparation that I haven't even ordered the Studio Fix powder I could be doing with. 

However, I B2M'd for 3 lipsticks this week - I posted my empties back and just had to take a bit of a guess on colours. I was pleased to get Trimming Talk and really like it, but my other choices - Chatterbox and Chic - are horrid!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Black Russian does look really lovely!

My Love That Look/Graphic Garden 'haul' has turned out to be a non-haul! We're now in the process of buying the house we were after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm trying so hard to be well-behaved in preparation that I haven't even ordered the Studio Fix powder I could be doing with. 

However, I B2M'd for 3 lipsticks this week - I posted my empties back and just had to take a bit of a guess on colours. I was pleased to get Trimming Talk and really like it, but my other choices - Chatterbox and Chic - are horrid!_

 
really? i liked chatterbox, that's such a shame, maybe you can swap with some one on here?! that sucks


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe I'm being a bit mean describing them both as "horrid" but Chatterbox looks really nasty on me! I don't think I realised it was heading into sort of creamy, pastelly pink territory or I wouldn't have bothered with it.  I'm sure I can swap it right enough, so all is not lost. Thanks!


----------

